# Led Lights Question???



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

OK -- i am sure we have talked about it here a 1000 times but for some reason i cannot get the search function to do what I need for it to do...

I want to replace my normal indoor trailer lights which really pull down the amps when i dry camp with some new low-energy LED lights...

My question is: Where do I purchase these pre-made LED bulbs which will fit into the trailer's exsiting bulb housing? (I hope that makes sense) ... I just want to swap out the old bulbs and put some new LED lights in but am having trouble finding a good retailer or etailer...

Maybe something like this???
LED RV lights

thx

Ghosty


----------



## W Podboy (Jan 4, 2007)

Ghosty,
try this link to Superbrightleds.com

http://www.superbrightleds.com/cgi-bin/store/index.cgi?action=DispPage&Page2Disp=%2Fother_bulbs.htm

I switched all of mine to the PCB style with high output.... gives a brighter, cleaner light ..
Hope this helps

Wes


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Your link does not work but what do you think about these at desertled.com

They sure cost a ton but after looking at a bunch of sites this seems typical.


----------



## dirtengineer (Jun 6, 2010)

This is what I used.

If you go down the page a ways they have upgrade kits for the OEM lights. At least they are OEM on my OB.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

This is what my friends and Outbackers Chabbie1 use and what I will buy when I switch overclick here . I really like the light they put out and with all the lights on inside they use less power then one lamp on with the old bulbs. I also saw the ones you have linked and I though about ordering a few just to see how they look, really good price. Witl all the lights my family likes to have on they will really save my batteries.


----------



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

N7OQ said:


> This is what my friends and Outbackers Chabbie1 use and what I will buy when I switch overclick here . I really like the light they put out and with all the lights on inside they use less power then one lamp on with the old bulbs. I also saw the ones you have linked and I though about ordering a few just to see how they look, really good price. Witl all the lights my family likes to have on they will really save my batteries.


These are the same LEDs I used for my trailer. I went with the 36 SMD in the main living areas, and the 24 SMD in the under cabinet fixtures. I am very happy with the results!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Juan said:


> This is what my friends and Outbackers Chabbie1 use and what I will buy when I switch overclick here . I really like the light they put out and with all the lights on inside they use less power then one lamp on with the old bulbs. I also saw the ones you have linked and I though about ordering a few just to see how they look, really good price. Witl all the lights my family likes to have on they will really save my batteries.


These are the same LEDs I used for my trailer. I went with the 36 SMD in the main living areas, and the 24 SMD in the under cabinet fixtures. I am very happy with the results!
[/quote]
Was this the same retailer you used? Direct from Hong Kong? What were the import duties?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I bought all of mine from http://www.superbrightleds.com/

Fast shipping and good value.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

2500Ram said:


> I bought all of mine from http://www.superbrightleds.com/
> 
> Fast shipping and good value.


x2 here.

I'll try to look up the model numbers sometime today. However, they are direct plug in replacements for the existing bulbs and do a nice job. You can get warm white which is less warm than incandescent, but not the white white of a typical led. You can also buy various brightnesses for task vs ambient lighting...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, here's the post:
LED Light Discussion


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> This is what my friends and Outbackers Chabbie1 use and what I will buy when I switch overclick here . I really like the light they put out and with all the lights on inside they use less power then one lamp on with the old bulbs. I also saw the ones you have linked and I though about ordering a few just to see how they look, really good price. Witl all the lights my family likes to have on they will really save my batteries.


These are the same LEDs I used for my trailer. I went with the 36 SMD in the main living areas, and the 24 SMD in the under cabinet fixtures. I am very happy with the results!
[/quote]
Was this the same retailer you used? Direct from Hong Kong? What were the import duties?
[/quote]

No duty charges, I order electronics parts from China, and Hong Kong all the time and have never paid duties.


----------



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

CamperAndy said:


> This is what my friends and Outbackers Chabbie1 use and what I will buy when I switch overclick here . I really like the light they put out and with all the lights on inside they use less power then one lamp on with the old bulbs. I also saw the ones you have linked and I though about ordering a few just to see how they look, really good price. Witl all the lights my family likes to have on they will really save my batteries.


These are the same LEDs I used for my trailer. I went with the 36 SMD in the main living areas, and the 24 SMD in the under cabinet fixtures. I am very happy with the results!
[/quote]
Was this the same retailer you used? Direct from Hong Kong? What were the import duties?
[/quote]

I bought mine from Farmseller in Hong Kong. No import duties. They were $8.99 for the 36 SMD with free shipping and around $6.99 for the 24 SMD. They arrived in the mail about a week later and have had no issues with the set up. I installed mine just before camping season and used them all summer. So far, so good!


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Juan said:


> This is what my friends and Outbackers Chabbie1 use and what I will buy when I switch overclick here . I really like the light they put out and with all the lights on inside they use less power then one lamp on with the old bulbs. I also saw the ones you have linked and I though about ordering a few just to see how they look, really good price. Witl all the lights my family likes to have on they will really save my batteries.


These are the same LEDs I used for my trailer. I went with the 36 SMD in the main living areas, and the 24 SMD in the under cabinet fixtures. I am very happy with the results!
[/quote]
Was this the same retailer you used? Direct from Hong Kong? What were the import duties?
[/quote]

I bought mine from Farmseller in Hong Kong. No import duties. They were $8.99 for the 36 SMD with free shipping and around $6.99 for the 24 SMD. They arrived in the mail about a week later and have had no issues with the set up. I installed mine just before camping season and used them all summer. So far, so good!
[/quote]

Is it safe to order from vendors outside the US using your credit card?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Tangooutback said:


> This is what my friends and Outbackers Chabbie1 use and what I will buy when I switch overclick here . I really like the light they put out and with all the lights on inside they use less power then one lamp on with the old bulbs. I also saw the ones you have linked and I though about ordering a few just to see how they look, really good price. Witl all the lights my family likes to have on they will really save my batteries.


These are the same LEDs I used for my trailer. I went with the 36 SMD in the main living areas, and the 24 SMD in the under cabinet fixtures. I am very happy with the results!
[/quote]
Was this the same retailer you used? Direct from Hong Kong? What were the import duties?
[/quote]

I bought mine from Farmseller in Hong Kong. No import duties. They were $8.99 for the 36 SMD with free shipping and around $6.99 for the 24 SMD. They arrived in the mail about a week later and have had no issues with the set up. I installed mine just before camping season and used them all summer. So far, so good!
[/quote]

Is it safe to order from vendors outside the US using your credit card?
[/quote]

I use Paypal on ebay only. Look at their feedback and it there are a lot of transactions and they have good feedback I have no problem ordering from them.


----------



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

Tangooutback said:


> This is what my friends and Outbackers Chabbie1 use and what I will buy when I switch overclick here . I really like the light they put out and with all the lights on inside they use less power then one lamp on with the old bulbs. I also saw the ones you have linked and I though about ordering a few just to see how they look, really good price. Witl all the lights my family likes to have on they will really save my batteries.


These are the same LEDs I used for my trailer. I went with the 36 SMD in the main living areas, and the 24 SMD in the under cabinet fixtures. I am very happy with the results!
[/quote]
Was this the same retailer you used? Direct from Hong Kong? What were the import duties?
[/quote]

I bought mine from Farmseller in Hong Kong. No import duties. They were $8.99 for the 36 SMD with free shipping and around $6.99 for the 24 SMD. They arrived in the mail about a week later and have had no issues with the set up. I installed mine just before camping season and used them all summer. So far, so good!
[/quote]

Is it safe to order from vendors outside the US using your credit card?
[/quote]

I haven't had any problems as long as I use PayPal. And, I have a credit card just for PayPal and online transactions. I don't use my debit card for that stuff at all!!


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

Two of my lites are ' dimmers '. Will these work on a dimmer switch ?


----------

